# Mp3s Lautstärken-Kompressor im Batch-Betrieb



## Onkel Jürgen (12. April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

mit zusammengestellter Musik ist das so eine Sache: manche Stücke sind sehr laut, andere extrem leise. Das automatische Normalisieren der Lautstärke hilft nur bedingt, wenn die Durchschnittslautstärke eines Stücks trotzdem sehr niedrig bleibt und folglich die "gefühlte" Lautstärke immer noch niedriger ist als bei den meisten anderen Stücken.

Abhilfe schafft nur ein Umweg: Das Stück als WAV-Datei in einem Audio-Editor öffnen, mit dem Kompressor die Durchschnittslautstärke anheben und dann das Stück wieder als MP3 extrahieren. Das dauert sehr lange.

Gibt es irgend ein Tool, das im Batch-Betrieb sowas machen kann?

Ich stelle mir das so vor:
- alle MP3s in einen Ordner
- Kompressoreinstellungen vornehmen
- rechnen lassen (Kaffe trinken, duschen gehen, in die Disko ...)
- und zum schluss liegen alle Mp3s bearbeitet vor,

Gibt's da was?


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. April 2007)

mh... das müsste mit Goldwave gehen... alternativ vllt auch mit Audacity...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (13. April 2007)

*Goldwave*

Cooles Tool - und so bunt  

Danke für den Tipp!


----------

